# Slow Website



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it me, or has there been a problem with this website for the past two or three weeks? It's so slow to load that sometimes it just won't until I hit "refresh" several times. The computer I use during the day is even more of an issue (more firewalls), and I can't even open up the site. I have no problems whatsoever with other forums and websites, just this one. It takes so long to open and to download posts, I don't do it as much as I used to. Is anybody else experiencing this?? Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not tonight....once in a while in the past, but not recently.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

It comes up blank for a bit then finally loads on my laptop. My desktop is a pain to get on here with, lol.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

For me, I occasionally try to view a page on the forum, and it just loads a big white blank area. then I hit refresh and it comes up. Things generally are slow to open anyway.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeff...no issues here and I accessed in Texas and Florida with 2 different computers....Rick


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I haven't had any problems either, Jeff....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I get the "big white blank area" like Duke does. Not this morning, tho'.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Not sure what it is, but this site has always been quite slow compared to several other forums that I regularly visit. On other sites the pages load instantaneously, but this site usually takes 8-10 seconds every time I switch pages. I don't come here as often because of it.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

85SS...I had that issue with this forum when I was using Time Warner's modem/router...bought my own modem and router and it cured it and increased speed for other sites as well. Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

85SS, I am experiencing exactly the same thing. This is the slowest website I visit. The others are instant, and I have the highest speed Comcast system available. (and it costs $$$!)


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I have had the same issues for 2-3 weeks now. very frustrating to use...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes it seems it is the advertising, since the page is contacting the ad suppliers I am usually waiting for ad2turn or some other one fill in the banner ad so the page can keep loading. love it


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have an instant response. Might have something to do with being a member. I don't have to deal with ads.....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is also slow, have to reload a few times before the "recent posts" will show up. It goes to the main page fine. I guess it's just how you access the website. There is an issue..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll give Admin a heads up if they're not already aware of it.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, it acts weird for me sometimes too - doing the things that others have mentioned. I've pretty much just accepted it as being "normal" for the site and just deal with it.

Bear


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

It seems worse if you aren't logged in. I've had plenty of times it stops loading after displaying the add. After numerous refresh attempts I'll log in and then the content finally appears. If I'm on my phone I don't like to mess with logging in. But not logged in at home does this too.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

FYI, Admin is taking a look at it. Thanks for the heads up all............


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

One thing I found that helped was when I switched from Internet Explorer to Firefox, and enabled "pipelining," the pages loaded much quicker. I am noticing the issues even with FF, but if you are still using IE, ditch that garbage. I used to defend IE against all the haters, but it became worse and worse with each updated version.

Firefox and pipelining for the win!


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to run Firefox, but actually switched back when IE8 came out - after some customizing the menu bars a bit, I really like and haven't had any issues. Haven't tried IE9 yet though.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

IE 9 is easily the worst of them yet. It should have never gotten past alpha testing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Randy upgraded my membership, and after that, it's fast with no issues. No complaints anymore! (not sure _what_ he did, but it worked)
Jeff


----------



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

DukeB-120th said:


> One thing I found that helped was when I switched from Internet Explorer to Firefox, and enabled "pipelining," the pages loaded much quicker. I am noticing the issues even with FF, but if you are still using IE, ditch that garbage. I used to defend IE against all the haters, but it became worse and worse with each updated version.
> 
> Firefox and pipelining for the win!


Thanks DukeB - great tip! I was staying away from the site because it was soooo slow to load. But I upgraded to FireFox and enabled pipelinging and it's faster. Still slower than most other forums but this helped!

Andy


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

85_SS said:


> Not sure what it is, but this site has always been quite slow compared to several other forums that I regularly visit. On other sites the pages load instantaneously, but this site usually takes 8-10 seconds every time I switch pages.



+1 
Its the same for me. I thought it might be because I'm new here.


----------

